# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Bijwerkingen griepprik wordt in kaart gebracht

## Leontien

De griepprik staat weer voor de deur. Het kan maar zo zijn dat je huisarts je vraagt met een onderzoek mee te doen om bijwerkingen van de prik in kaart te brengen. Wanneer je instemt, krijg je enkele keren een vragenlijst per e-mail toegestuurd. 

Het Nederlands bijwerkingencentrum Lareb gaat namelijk een aanvullend onderzoek doen naar de bijwerkingen van de griepprik. Op die manier kan de veiligheid van het griepvaccin beter worden bewaakt. Ruim 80 huisartsen doen mee aan het onderzoek.

Ben je ouder dan 60 jaar of heb je hart- en vaatziekten, longziekten, diabetes, nieraandoeningen of een verminderde weerstand door andere ziekten? Dan kom je in aanmerking voor een griepprik. Vanzelf krijg je een bericht van de huisarts om de griepprik te krijgen.

Als jou wordt gevraagd om met dit onderzoek mee te doen, zou je dat dan doen?

----------


## meneereddie

Dit geeft in ieder geval aan dat men met de vooronderzoeken zeer laks is geweest..
Of is er informatie achtergehouden?

Trouwens,

De griepprik geeft je een beetje potentieel nieuw griepvirus...
Maar iedereen krijgt op de één of andere wijze het nieuwe griepvirus binnen, of komt direct of indirect in aanraking er mee..
Is zo'n prik dan nog wel nodig?

Ikzelf zou nu niet met dit onderzoek meedoen, als ik daar in aanmerking voor zou komen. Maar ook niet als ik 60 of ouder ben.

----------


## sophiaq

Ikzelf neem hem niet. Ik krijg er griep van.

----------


## tatje

wat zijn de nadelen,
tatje

----------


## doktertje

nee

----------


## vandenberghe

ik heb het nooit gedaan , ik ben nu 60+ en mijn arts raad het me aan , ik hoop dat ik er niks aan overhoud ,dit is de eerste keer

----------


## sophiaq

Tja, mijn arts zei: 'Van mij mag u de griep krijgen'en ik heb daar erg om moeten lachen. Niettemin hoor ik meer verhalen van mensen die na de prik meteen griep krijgen, de wetenschappelijke artikelen over de prik zijn erg tegenstrijdig. Men is tegenwoordig niet meer voor, mede omdat je nooit het actuele griepvirus bestrijdt, maar een virus, waar al een vaccin tegen is uitgevonden. Je loopt achter de feiten aan. Hierdoor neem ik geen prik en ik ben 69 jaar oud. Wel meer vit C. Aanrader.

----------


## Flogiston

Goed dat er onderzoek wordt gedaan.

Het griepvaccin bestaat niet. Het is elk jaar een ander vaccin. Dat loopt inderdaad gedeeltelijk achter de feiten aan. Gedeeltelijk is het ook een gok-vaccin, want er moet worden gegokt welke variant van de griep dit jaar de kop zal opsteken.

Tot nu toe wijst alles erop dat het griepvaccin enkele nadelen heeft. Maar de griep zelf heeft ook nadelen. Hoe ouder of hoe zwakker je bent, hoe groter de nadelen van het moeten doormaken van de griep. Terwijl de nadelen van het vaccin ongeveer gelijk blijven.

Dus naarmate je ouder wordt, blijven de nadelen van het vaccin gelijk, en nemen de nadelen van de griep toe. Op een gegeven moment zijn de nadelen van de griep groter dan de nadelen van het vaccin. Vanaf dat moment kun je dus beter het vaccin nemen.

Voor zover we weten, ligt het omslagpunt gewoonlijk rond de 60 jaar. Maar die grens is natuurlijk vrij ruw.

Maar een goede wetenschapper zet altijd vraagtekens bij zijn eigen uitgangspunten. Daarom wordt nu gekeken of de huidige visie omtrent de nadelen van het vaccin nog wel klopt. Als de nadelen groter zijn dan we op dit moment inschatten, moet je ouder zijn voordat het griepvirus riskanter wordt dan het vaccin. Dan wordt dus de richtleeftijd van 60 jaar opgetrokken naar een hogere leeftijd.

Andersom kan natuurlijk ook: als de nadelen kleiner zijn dan we nu inschatten, zou je al vanaf 55 jaar het vaccin kunnen adviseren.

Door dit onderzoek nu te doen, laat het Lareb zien dat ze hun eigen uitgangspunten in twijfel trekken, en dat getuigt van gezonde zelfkritiek. Het laat ook zien dat ze luisteren naar signalen vanuit de maatschappij.

Zou ik de griepprik krijgen, dan zou ik zeker meedoen aan het onderzoek. Voor mij heeft dat namelijk geen nadelen, voor de maatschappij heeft het grote voordelen doordat we beter inzicht zullen krijgen in de daadwerkelijke uitwerking van het vaccin. Ik ga echter niet speciaal de griepprik halen om maar aan dit nuttige onderzoek mee te kunnen doen... ;-)

----------


## spiritueel

Ik ben 65 en heb nooit de griepprik gehad
Ook mijn kinderen doen het niet en heb 1 kleinkind die wel de inentingen heeft gehad,maar
mijn dochter laat ze de griepprik niet geven
ik heb eens gelezen wat er allemaal inzit,daar word je niet blij van,ja,de farmacheutische industrie
wordt er blij van
Ik zelf slik nooit geen medicijnen,probeer het altijd op de natuurlijke manier op te lossen

----------


## Flogiston

Wat zit er dan allemaal in?

----------


## sophiaq

Ik 1 keer en was meteen ziek. De dode virus deeltjes, die erin zitten, kunnen een al sluimerende griep tot leven wekken.

----------


## Flogiston

Klopt.

Levende virusdeeltjes kunnen dat trouwens ook, maar dan nog een heel stuk sterker...

----------


## meneereddie

Na julle verhalen en op- en aanmerkingen te hebben gelezen, komt bij mij de vraag opzetten of de griepprik wel noodzakelijk of nodig is. 
Help je de natuur, en je lichaam een handje, met zo'n (preventieve) prik, of werk je juist tegen...
Mijn mening (totnogtoe) is dat het weinig nut heeft. Je ontvangt, op wat voor wijze dan ook, toch wel een beetje, of wat meer van een nieuw griepvirus. 
Je krijgt door zo'n griepspuitje een heel klein beetje zogenaamd nieuw griepvirus ingespoten. 
Een virus laat zich niet leiden. Het gaat een eigen weg, die steeds verbeterd (dus steeds sterker) wordt.
Ieder lichaam, of het nou iets mankeert of niet, heeft antistoffen, of maakt antistoffen aan, als er een nieuw, of veranderd virus is.
Een lichaam dat zwakker is door ziekte, aandoening, of andere oorzaak, en daardoor geen, weinig, of gering, antistoffen aanmaakt, zou juist geen griepvirusinjectie moeten krijgen, maar een antistoffeninjectie, zodat het lichaam dan wel dat heeft, dat nodig is om een virus te bestrijden.

Dat is mijn mening,

----------


## Flogiston

Goede redenatie, Ed.

Wat jij beschrijft is het verschil tussen actieve immunisatie en passieve immunisatie.

*Actieve immunisatie* is het inspuiten van (delen van) de ziekteverwekker. Het lichaam moet dan zelf in actie komen om die moleculen te herkennen en vervolgens antistoffen aan te maken. Daarna moet het de indringer opruimen.*Passieve immunisatie* is het inspuiten van de antistoffen. Het lichaam hoeft dan niet in actie te komen om de vreemde moleculen te herkennen en antistoffen aan te maken; het hoeft, als de indringer ooit binnendringt, alleen nog maar die indringer op te ruimen.
Actieve immunisatie heeft als voordeel dat het immuunsysteem wordt geactiveerd, zodat het alert blijft. Deze vorm van immunisatie komt het dichtst bij de natuurlijke situatie. De opgebouwde immuniteit blijft lange tijd aanwezig, soms zelfs levenslang.

Passieve immunisatie heeft als nadeel dat het lichaam niet zelf leert de antistoffen te maken. Die worden immers ingespoten. Die ingespoten antistoffen verdwijnen na verloop van tijd weer uit het lichaam, en daarmee vervalt de bescherming.

Beide vormen van immunisatie worden in de preventieve geneeskunde toegepast. Meestal geeft men de voorkeur aan actieve immunisatie, om bovenstaande redenen. Soms is passieve immunisatie beter; dit kan dan aan de toestand van de patiënt liggen, zoals je beschrijft.

Of passieve immunisatie bij griep mogelijk is, weet ik niet. Misschien is het onmogelijk, misschien verdwijnen de antistoffen al binnen een week uit het bloed en is het daarom zinloos. Misschien dat iemand met verstand van zaken (DokterFlip? een andere arts?) hier uitsluitsel over kan geven.

----------


## meneereddie

Zouden wij allemaal dezelfde antistoffen aanmaken? Of zou juist daar dat grote verschil zijn?

----------


## Flogiston

Goede vraag! Eerlijk gezegd weet ik niet of we allemaal dezelfde antistoffen aanmaken tegen dezelfde onderdelen van het virus.

Iemand die dat wel weet? Ik ben eigenlijk wel heel benieuwd naar het antwoord.

----------

